

Epoch Converter - ryszard99
http://www.epochconverter.com/

======
kbob
$ /bin/date +%s

1269411909

$ /bin/date --date=@1269411909

Tue Mar 23 23:25:09 PDT 2010

$

Easy, scriptable, omnipresent. Why would you bother with a web page?

------
stevederico
use this almost everyday at work.

